# ,
!         ,     .    / ,    .      1 7.7 (      1 8). 
    (4 ),    - 3650 .    4 .   4 , ..  1 7.7   1    4 . ,         . .        , ..     173  .  .    40000 .    . .        .  1  -   4   .
       (     101.04    ), , , 1   1900 .,    20 ,   20 . ?       ?
   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> (     101.04    ), , , 1   1900 .,    20 ,   20 . ?       ?


    20 ,      < 3000      ?     ,    20 . 



> , ..     173  .  .    40000 .    . .        .  1  -   4   .


   ,   " "  .

----------


## olanta18

> ,   " "  .


   ?

----------


## Rat1972

,         ? (    3000  40000).       1 7.7 -   ,    ,            .

----------


## Rat1972

,  ,  


> 1  -   4   .


    -   , .

----------


## BTG

> ,  ,      -   , .


  -     ""?         "  ".         -    .

----------


## Rat1972

*BTG*, 
    ""  "  "     ,      (, ). ,  ,   " "          . 
,       ,       .
,  5     ,  4000.  .   ""    ,   ""    ,      -     .    ""    -1 -   , ,   5 .    ?   
,       ..?   :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

?  :Mad: 
 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## olanta18

> ?


, , ,     :Smilie:

----------


## olanta18

,   -  ?      ?

----------


## olanta18

> *BTG*, 
>     ""  "  "     ,      (, ). ,  ,   " "          . 
> ,       ,       .
> ,  5     ,  4000.  .   ""    ,   ""    ,      -     .    ""    -1 -   , ,   5 .    ?   
> ,       ..?


 , ,  5 . ?    1 . ,                ""?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


 ,      ?

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,  5 . ?


.         ?  7.7              . .     , , .

----------


## olanta18

> ,      ?


    1  .
     "  ,    ,      12 ,   **             ,  ,    ()     ,   , ,  ,   ,    (),       " (.38 157)?

----------


## Rat1972

> 1  .


        .       ...



> "  ,    ,      12 ,


  ? 
 ( ,   ) -    .

----------

,   -  ?      ?
  .         .

----------


## novichekk

,  ,              :Embarrassment: 
 :yes:

----------

"  ,    ,      12 ,                  ,  ,    ()     ,   , ,  ,   ,    (),       " (.38 157)? 

       ,          310  ,  340 .         ?      .  :Frown:

----------

"  ,    ,      12 ,                  ,  ,    ()     ,   , ,  ,   ,    (),       " (.38 157)? 

           12 ,         310  .  ,  340 ,         ?  :Frown:

----------


## olanta18

.  .  -  ,   - .0315006,    .      .  :Hmm:      ..     3000 . ( . . -),     (.0504210),    . -  3000 .    3000 .,  .  . -  .,    - (.0315006).     ,      -,    1000,   3500,   ""   ??       ?

----------


## katrin0804

:   ,      36 .  30          .        ?         33 .        ,  3    ? (     ,      ).

----------

,  ??

----------


## MissisY

> ,  ??


  ,   .

----------

> ,   .


, ,  ?

----------


## Smallbyx

, 




> ?


      5.02.2010 N 02-05-10/383 ( )  ""  310  340          ,  .   (  )     ,     (   )    ,          ,   .

      ,  ??
 -  ,      ,     . ))           , ,       )

----------


## BorisG

> M -  ,      ,     .


 :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
 ... 
,  ,    ,      ,    ,       ...

    ...
-  ,   ,    ;
-         ,       ;
-            ,   .    -  ,      ,   ,    ,   ,     ,  .
- , ,        ,    -     .  ,        ,          .         ,   ,      .

       ...  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Smallbyx

> ,  ,


 ?   .

----------


## Smallbyx

,    ,    (      ))...
    (        ): "  -  " (   ).
 : "...   .   ,      "()/"    - ?" ()/".   .      " ().
  :
 6/01 "  ",     30.03.01 N26(   6/01 .29 (),  ,      "" ?     -  )
    13  2003 . N 91 
. 257-258    
    05.08.2004 N 02-5-11/136
    22.06.2004 N 03-02-04/5
 ,    ,      01.01.2002 N1
  013-94,      26.12.1994 N 359
    5  2004 . N 02-5-11/136
    22  2004 . N 03-02-04/5 ("       ,            ". ,     -.)
...
 : -     5  2010 . N 02-05-10/383 ( 340    /   ,    /-   ()  /    (,  , ,   "",    ..); ,   )
....          ,     (  ),      BorisG      .

----------

.  ?(((

----------


## olanta18

,     .46   157:
46.     ,      ,     3000          ,      ( -  )   ,     ,    .

,    500 .,       . ??    4 ,  1 . ,   "   ", ..  .    40000 . ,      1 . . ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


.     3000,         .

----------


## olanta18

> .     3000,         .


     ?      . ,     . ...

----------


## Rat1972

> . ,     . ...


     ,    __ __.

----------


## BorisG

> ...     . ...


 ...
       ?

----------


## novichekk

> ,     .46   157:
> 46.     ,      ,     3000          ,      ( -  )   ,     ,    .
> 
> ,    500 .,       . ??    4 ,  1 . ,   "   ", ..  .    40000 . ,      1 . . ?





> 3000


     21 .,      ?!

----------


## Rat1972

> 21 .,      ?!


.  -     .

----------


## Gala-la

!        .           ?
   ,         ?           ?

----------


## katrin0804

( 1 8.2):    ,     (  2 ,      ).    310.         +,  " "   ,   "  "    ?

----------


## mlusi

> ,     .46   157:
> 46.     ,      ,     3000          ,      ( -  )   ,     ,    .
> 
> ,    500 .,       . ??    4 ,  1 . ,   "   ", ..  .    40000 . ,      1 . . ?


   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*    3000*  **

----------

,   ,     ,       ?  ,  ,      ?

----------


## mlusi

> ,   ,     ,       ?  ,  ,      ?


            "       (. 0306032)"

----------

*mlusi*,  ,        ,     - .  :Smilie:

----------


## KSY831

, !!!     ?    ...  .       ,

----------


## KSY831

,       (15%)

----------


## KSY831

,        ,       ,     .

----------


## pgalina

> ,        ,       ,     .


 .99  157-,

----------


## margo46

> ,       (15%)


       -    ,       .

----------


## olanta18

:   (   ) -    , , , , .  Microsoft Office.   -  . aspersky ().
  . ,   . -  , .   , ..   "" ))       -?     ,  ,        . ,  ,   :   +  .
     ,      .          ,      ( )?   ,     ,    ,   (      ).
 .  .   - " "?

----------


## margo46

-     (  ),     ..

----------


## olanta18

?

----------


## margo46

> ?


     , ..      - .13  157 :Big Grin:

----------


## olanta18

,     )
          ,    ,     ??            ?

    -  :Redface:

----------


## pgalina

226

----------


## _

.  2 . 1.  - 10.; 2.   1 .      . :      ?

----------

340     106  (106.340)  105.36    :  (  )

----------


## _

? (     .)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZiB

*_*,          ,   ?
      (   ).
      ,
         .

----------


## _

.   -   ,      .       ,  .   2    , 6        ,    4  .

----------


## _

,         .  -     . ..    - .       .

----------


## ZiB

*_*,     ?
  %     ?
    .

     ?    .
     ,
    -  ,   
   (    ,    )

----------


## _

:      106    ,    101  2 ,           ?

----------


## ZiB

> :      106    ,    101  2 ,           ?


 ,    106  .

----------


## _

!

----------


## 1

> :   ,      36 .  30          .        ?         33 .        ,  3    ? (     ,      ).


1)   ""  ,     
2)        ! ( )

----------

.             .

----------

173   .  .   ,    ., .-   40000 .   .    . . ...     ....  5 .   3900 ,  .    -  .  -     5   1 ....  ?? !!

----------


## Plesen~



----------


## Plesen~

**                  :
,     ,         .    ,        01.01.2002 N 1 "   ,    " <*>       ,       ,     ;     -   ,               ,       22  1990 . N 1072 <**>;

----------


## Plesen~

*53.   *    ,   37   (  ,     ,    ,  -  )   ,   ,  *.*

----------

.  ,        ,             ?

----------


## Plesen~

3000 .,          ,  ,   12  .  , ,

----------


## Rat1972

,   3000 - ,      ...

----------


## BorisG

> ,   3000 - ...


    ?
    (,  )      ,   ,   ,  ,  . 
 ... " ".

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


,  ,            (   ,        ,      3000).

----------

> ?
>     (,  )      ,   ,   ,  ,  .
>  ... " ".


    ,    5 ,     ?             .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    5 ,     ?             .


,   , , -   12      :Abuse:

----------


## olanta18

2 , 1-  , 2- .  1-    (  2007 .),      2- , ..      . 1-     ,   . . ,   .
:
1. 2-    ,   ? ..    , . -    ,    , .  ,   .
2.    ?  ,  .     2007 .?      ?
3. ?
.

----------

> 20 ,      < 3000      ?     ,    20 . 
> 
>    ,   " "  .


    157  30.12.2010.    2    53.    ".          ."   ,  . 
 ,         ,   ,    . , .  . . ,         -   . .

----------


## Rat1972

53     ,    .
   .54 - , :
54.        ,     ( )  , *           3000 * ,        .

----------


## olanta18

,      /   ?    ? , -      :Redface:

----------


## Mascara

( - ),     ,   ,           .

----------


## katerina_1

?       ????   :Smilie:

----------


## pgalina

157 : "6   : ...
-  ,   , , ,   , ,          - ,      ,         ; 
  ( , ,   .),   (, , ,   .); 
*;*     (, , ,  ,   ..)   (),      ;

----------


## ZiB

*pgalina*,         (    )    ( )?
        ,
           ?    !
     . ...   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...


 ,    .    .  




> ...         ,


.  . 




> ...


 .     .

----------


## nash975

?  ,  ?

----------


## Nephila

? (   )

----------


## ZiB

> ? (   )


,     +   205

----------


## Nephila

*ZiB*,   ,     ...     ?  -+ ,   ,     :Embarrassment: ?

----------


## ZiB

(),         .
  ,      .
   ,     .
  - (  )     ,    .

----------


## Nephila

> (),         .


 ,  7000 ,  7000 ,  ,     ?




> ,      .


     ?       ! 




> ,     .
>   - (  )     ,    .


    ? 

    ! ::flirt::

----------


## ZiB

> ,  7000 ,  7000 ,  ,     ?


  ,    , .    




> ?       !


 





> ?


,    7000 .    0 .

    10 000 . (  )  1 000 .

----------


## Mascara

, ZiB.....

,  -          ?!   2011  , ..      ,  .     ,       ,        -,   ,    .

  2011.   :
-  .   
-   
-   
- 
-   -
-

----------


## asupsam

174      210.06 (  )    . , ???
     . .
      :
 5.106.21 5.302.31 
 5.401.10 5.106.21   
 5.205.81 5.401.10   
 4.101.24 4.210.06     (   =4)

----------


## elenah9

.    .     , ..       08 .      .        (, ..  )?    ,     .     .

----------


## BorisG

> ..       08 .


   .
  08 .  :Wink:

----------


## Plesen~

> 174      210.06 (  )    . , ???
>      . .
>       :
>  5.106.21 5.302.31 
>  5.401.10 5.106.21   
>  5.205.81 5.401.10   
>  4.101.24 4.210.06     (   =4)


  ..      ,  210 06 000 : *    ,* * , *   ,
     -        010100000 " " (410111310 - 410113310, 410115310, 410118310, 410121310 - 410128310, 410131310 - 410138310)    440110180 " ", 421006660 "   ";

----------


## Plesen~

,   210 06 000  - ..
  ..
  ,   - ""

----------


## asupsam

> ..      ,  210 06 000 : *    ,* * , *   ,
>      -        010100000 " " (410111310 - 410113310, 410115310, 410118310, 410121310 - 410128310, 410131310 - 410138310)    440110180 " ", 421006660 "   ";


,   :
116.          :
       ,           (  ,  () ) :
     -        010100000 " " (410111310 - 410113310, 410115310, 410118310, 410121310 - 410128310),  410220320 "    -     "    421006660 "   ";

----------


## asupsam

,         =2,

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   :
> 116.          :
> **   ,   **  (  ,  () ) :


  ,   ..      ..
,    ,   ,    ,     ...
,      ,    ...

----------


## asupsam

, ..            174  ?      ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,         =2,


           ,      ,    ,     ,   ..
  ,         ...  ,  - 120 ,        ,        ...

              ,       ,      ,     , ** , ** **  **   ,    .


   ,  ,      ,    ,    ,    ,         ...

----------


## Plesen~

7-   ..
        538,  ,     ,    - ,         ..
     ...       -     ,    ...

----------


## Plesen~

> , ..            174  ?      ?


         210 06 000      ,   ...

----------


## Plesen~

> , ..            174  ?      ?


            ()   ,     ,    ,

----------


## asupsam

2Plesen~
  !

----------


## Plesen~

,   .. ..
  ,        -   ,    ..

----------


## Dems

!       (       :Smilie: ).      (   -).    : 1.       ? 2.     -1? 3.    ?  !

----------


## ZiB

*Dems*,           - .
      .
 -1.   ,        .
     (-:

----------


## ZiB

-        ,   /.

----------


## Nephila

> (-:


! :Wow:

----------


## ZiB

! (-:
      ,
     (  ).
     .
   (  , ! !)   .

----------


## Dems

> -1.


      21  2003 . N 7 "          "  ,  -1

----------


## ZiB

*Dems*, -   162 ,      :
"      ( , ) (. 0306001);"
 6

----------


## Dems

> 


  , ???  ,    ???

----------


## Dems

> *Dems*, -   162 ,      :
> "      ( , ) (. 0306001);"
>  6


  :Smilie:

----------


## ZiB

*Dems*, ,         .
       .
   ,       500 .
      100% .
  ,      ,  50 . . (   ,   150 . .,     /      ,      50 .)
          ,       .
            .
  ,     ,    1  (    ,
     4 ,     5 ),    12    .
        50 .  12 .

----------


## ZiB

,           .     ,      .   1 .                  .    (-:
    (-:
      ,      ( )      (    )         ( )      .

----------


## ZiB

85 157
"      ,          ,        ,            ,   ,             ."
     =   =  .

----------


## Dems

..            ?    ?    ,    ?

----------


## Dems

> ,           .


 .    ,     :yes:

----------


## ZiB

*Dems*,  ?
      .
    ,   ,    ,   ,      .
       ,          , ..   , ..   .
     ,       ,        ,     .
     ,      ,         .         / .
         .

----------


## ZiB

> .    ,


       (-:
      ,             (-:
        "".

 46  157
"                ."
  ,       .

      (-:
    =    .

----------


## Dems

. ,    2008   700 .. (     ).



> ,      ,         .         / .
>          .


 .     -1.     .   , .      -

----------


## Dems

> ,       .


.  ,    ,     . ,     0000001,  ,     0000001      .    ,   , . 0 ,      3000 .

----------


## ZiB

*Dems*,       , 80      ,      .
   .      .      80     .
             ,       .
  :    =   /    (100 ) / 12 *      (80  * 12)     (5000 .)
  60   .
    .
      .

      ,
2008  -      .

  ,     (-:
 101 -  40110180  
 40110180 -  104 
    .
      ...  .

----------


## Dems

> 


   .  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## ZiB

> .  ,    ,     . ,     0000001,  ,     0000001      .    ,   , . 0 ,      3000 .


,        0000001.
          .      .
      !
         .         .     .

    ,     
     -         .
   ,   ()   ,     .               ,       .

----------


## ZiB

> ,     
>      -         .
>    ,   ()   ,     .               ,       .


     109/40120

----------


## Dems

> 40110180 -  104


   .     -           ,  .    -   :Wink:

----------


## ZiB



----------


## Dems

> 


         ,      (  ).  
         .     572        ()        ()   . 
       .    582         .    , ,  ,   , ,    ,      .

----------


## ZiB

,         . ,       -1.
      ,       ! ( !)

----------


## Dems

> ! ( !)


  !  :Smilie:

----------


## novichekk

,      3000 .,     ,     ,     ,    ....

----------


## Nephila

> ,           .     ,      .   1 .                  .    (-:
>     (-:


            ? :Wow:

----------


## ZiB

> ?


   ""  "    "

----------


## margo46

> ""  "    "


...

----------


## Rat1972

> ...


 ...

----------


## Nephila

*ZiB*,     ,        ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZiB

*Nephila*,    ,

----------


## olanta18

.     ,     ,     ,    .   -4   "      ()" -   ?

----------


## Nephila

,

----------


## ZiB

,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## olanta18

> ,


  :Frown: 




> ,     ?


     .   ,  ?))

----------


## Natalyagrom

, ,  .          5   
520111510            520580660
530231830            520111610
5106310            530231730
520580560            540110180
540110180             5106310
4101310             421006660 (, )
                               440110180 ()
      ,    210.06,       .    - ,   ,     ?  ,       ,    ?  210.06,     .    210.06,        401?

----------

!      .   ,   .     .    ?        . 
1.       ?
2.     ?
3.   106 ?
    .

  .           .   ,   ()    - ,    ,  , "            ...  .."

----------

"   210.06,        401?"       .       ,     ,     ?

----------

,      .    22  . ,           ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   ()   - ,    ,  , "            ...  .."


  ....  ,       ...  -1         (   .         )...

----------


## ZiB

,             10601,    .
 ,        ()   .
    ,   ,                10601.     
   31.12.20    ,
  01.01.20+1.        ,
     .

  +    ,         ,   
    ,       .
  ,    10601  ,  
      ,
   ,   .
 ...

----------


## Shogik

! , ,     .,     ,   .   .   ,      (.. ., . , -, , )   ,               - .. ???     ?   ??  !

----------


## novichekk

173  15.12.10   ,    .     0504144....    .

----------


## Shogik

novichekk,    ! :Smilie:

----------


## Mascara

,    ,  ,           ?!

----------


## Nephila

....     ,   ?     ?

----------


## Mascara

,            (((
   ,  ,  ,             100%,     ?!

----------


## Shogik

(  .,       ,          )   :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ,  ,  ,             100%,     ?!


  :Wow: 
       ?
        .

----------


## Mascara

, ..     ....

----------


## Mascara

, ,         ,  5   10.      5     ?!

----------


## Rat1972

> 5     ?!


        ,  ...

----------


## Mascara

,      , ..
      . 2012.

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      , ..
>       . 2012.


   "  "?

----------


## Mascara

(  .),   ,  ..

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
     ... 
   , ,   . ,   ,            .
,            ...

----------

> *Mascara*, 
>            ....


      ,      .      ,        ,

----------


## Nephila

> 


     ?  :Wow:      ,         ...   ?!

----------


## Rat1972

> ?      ,         ...   ?!


     ,     ,   .  , , ... ,         ,     ...   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      .      ,        ,


,  , ,       /    -           .

----------


## Shogik

, ,      (       )    :   7,  ..

----------


## olanta18

2006 .    ,     - 10 .   .  ,      - 5 .     ,   15000.      ?    .     ,     ,      ?   ?

----------


## ZiB

*olanta18*,   833
         ,  -     .

----------


## olanta18

*ZiB*,    !  , ,      833?   -  .   .  ?   ,     , ..  .      ?     ,    ..,      ...

----------


## ZiB

*olanta18*,          :
1.  0504833 -  
2.   
. 0306003   40 000 .
. 0306033   40 000 .
. 0306004   
. 0504143    . 
. 0504144   

    173
     157

     :
 40120.271 -  104.410

 109.271 -  104.410
   :
1.  104.410 -  40110. -   
2.  104.410 -  101.410 -

----------


## Rat1972

> 2006 .    ,     - 10 .   .  ,      - 5 .


     10    **? , ,  ( 2006)       ,         ...?   .

----------


## olanta18

> 10    **? , ,  ( 2006)       ,         ...?   .


  ,      2006 .,  .
  ,       , ..  - .       2016 .    ,  .  ,          ,      ?     ?

----------


## ZiB

*olanta18*,      !
    ,        833.    ,          ,
       .

----------


## olanta18

*ZiB*, !

----------


## mangofman

.
  ,    .       (    )    ()    ,      :
101.12	304.04	    
304.04	104.12	  
   304.04    ..    ,    ..      119 ,   210.06.        :
101.12	210.06	    210.06	104.12	  	
:    .    2    23  2010 . N 183.

----------

.  ,      - 5 .     ,   15000. 


 100%:  3000  40 000 .

----------


## ZiB

*mangofman*,    ?

----------


## margo46

.

----------


## VLDMR

.
      23.12.2010 ,      ,      .

      " "    ,    (!)    ,   183  ,  ,         .

   .
   (    -        ) -    ...

----------


## tat9718204

> mangofman


  " "   ""
            .   ,         ,          83-  183.

----------


## BorisG

> . ...


   ,   . 
 ,         ,             ,       ,      . 




> . ...


, ,  . 
    ,     - . 
  ,    ?
     ...
** .

----------


## mangofman

.    2011. 
   ,     (

----------


## BorisG

> ,     (


  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
   . 
         . 
 ,   -  .   ,      , ,  ..
   ,      .  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## mangofman

,      .

----------


## Elenalr

,  .     ,  174    "2" ,    , ?   "2",       .       .      "2"  "4" ?      ?

----------


## Rat1972

*Elenalr*, 
      ?  , ,  ,      (   , ,     ?) , ,    -     ,   "2",    (      ,    ).

----------

-,       ,    "2"  "4"    .

----------


## Rat1972

> -,       ,    "2"  "4"    .


?      ?

----------

> ?      ?


  .

----------


## Rat1972

> .


 .   -          . 
,  -          -  ,   "4" ?   :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

2010   :
 .*3 .*3    *(1)     ,          .      ,   ,     ,    ,             () .  ,     -   ,      .           ,         ,    .                           (.*4 .*3    ).*  ,            ,     ,     ,  ,*    (  ,  ).

----------


## tatiana8389

!     340 000 .,      .      ,    .             ,     .       ?  401.10.180  ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     .


  -          ?

----------


## tatiana8389

,          ,       , -            ,    ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

,      -  ,     .      ,   ,  -   ...

----------


## tatiana8389

!!!  ...

----------

!
  ,     ?   ,          .1987 .       10.,    ,   ,  2-3 ..        ,       ?

----------

> !
>   ,     ?   ,          .1987 .       10.,    ,   ,  2-3 ..        ,       ?


,

----------

,     .            .     ,  ,  1991,  ..

----------


## topalov

> !     340 000 .,      .      ,    .             ,     .       ?  401.10.180  ?


     " "       ,    .      +  .         (  206),   ,    -   "".    :
1.      .,      -   ,     ,  .   :Smilie: 
2.       .  ,           .,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     .            .     ,  ,  1991,  ..


  "  "?  ,   ?    ?

----------


## --

,           .             ?

----------


## ZiB

> ,           .             ?


   (-:   .   ,   .

----------


## mila1011

,           .   010138000.

----------


## topalov

> 


 __ ...

----------

> "  "?  ,   ?    ?


 ,      ,   ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      ,


,   ""...?  ,         ....

----------


## Nephila

> !
>   ,     ?   ,          .1987 .       10.,    ,   ,  2-3 ..        ,       ?


  ,   ...       ?

----------


## topalov

> 


 ?  /  ,  .  ? :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?  /  ,  .  ?


  .
** .  Ѩ   ** ,  "/"    ,  .

     . ..    ,   <3000 -

----------


## Nephila

*topalov*,        !!!

----------


## topalov

*Nephila*,     !  :Smilie:

----------


## Rint

-     ?       ?    ,  ,   -        , ..   - .  -5000.   ,     8-10       "   , .."    , .. 7-10 .        ?

----------


## Nephila

> *Nephila*,     !


        ?!

----------


## olanta18

5    3000 . .    - -1.         ,     ( 21.34).      .    , , , ?    ,      .       ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## topalov

*olanta18*,       - .
       ,   ? ,          .

----------


## olanta18

.      ,     , .. . , ,     ,      ,     .    ,       , ,    ,     ,    3000   . ,       .       .

----------


## topalov

*olanta18*,       (  ,   ).      ,    .      ,  ...
   :       . (   21 ).       .  ,   ?    .
       .,    .?
      (  ), " ",    .    .    .
P.S. ,      __  .    40110180,    ,      . :yes:    ?

----------


## olanta18

*topalov*,   .    :Redface:  ,       -    -  .     - )))   -   101.34 :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

> -   101.34


 ?

----------


## olanta18



----------


## Plesen~

> 


  ?

----------


## 777

.     .      (  ).      ,        .    ,  ,       ,       ,           :    ,          ( 200   ). ,       .     ?       ?

----------


## NikolayAV

.
          .

----------


## olanta18

21      3000 .,    .  .

----------


## topalov

*olanta18*,    . 21?  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> olanta18,    . 21?


, , ,    -...?  :Smilie:

----------


## NikolayAV

.
     21.  :Smilie:

----------

!              .                   ?    !

----------


## glavtanya

-

----------

,    ?     .

----------


## glavtanya

101..310  401.10.180 -  
     401.10.180  104..410 -

----------


## olanta18

" "    , ..,  ,  2   .      ?   100%.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alexey_tob

2008    .    2 ,  5000 .        2008.     2008       .  2012             100%.       ,   ,        100%.   - ,    ?   256  ....  .?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 100%.


       ?





> - ,    ?


       .....

----------


## Alexey_tob

> ?


   ,    10-100 





> .....


  ,    ?     ?  "..          10 .,     100%."

----------


## Alexey_tob

"  ".        "  ".       - 4   11 .      "   (   4   11 )".           . 
..        ?      ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

,     .  48  -    .

----------

> ,     .  48  -    .


  ,   2013.     .

----------


## Alexey_tob

> ,   2013.     .







> 8)  ,   1  2013       .
> (. 8     29.11.2012 N 202-)

----------


## Alexey_tob

,   2013         ?

----------


## Nephila

> ,   2013         ?


,

----------

> "  ".        "  ".       - 4   11 .      "   (   4   11 )".           . 
> ..        ?      ?


   ,         ,   ,       -   .       ,      ?      ,         ?   .    ""       .             .

----------

,   ,  ,           ?

----------


## olanta18

.  ,   ,     ,    .      ,   ,     -  .   ,   , ..     . ,     , ,    .
  ,      , , ,     :Embarrassment:  , , ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rat 1972

> . ,     , ,    .


   ,  , , ,        .    ..?  
  ,    -    ,    ,    .
  ,      ,   ,  ,    ,    ,    . ...

----------


## olanta18

> ,  ,


 ,     ,     .           ,    ,       .      .     ..     .



> ,        .    ..?


         "  "  " ".



> ,      ,   ,  ,  ,    ,    . ...


    .   ,  ,     ?   -  ,   .     , ,      ,        ,    (,  , )    .
       .  , - ,   .  ,    ,    , ..     .
 :Wow:

----------


## Rat 1972

> .  , - ,   .  ,    ,    , ..     .


  -     ,
  ,      . ,       ,    ,         :Smilie: 
    ,      40.,                  ,     .         40.   100%     . .. -      .   ,      40.       ...

----------


## Rat 1972

> "  "  " ".


   -    ? (  ).  - ,   ,         100% ...? 
    -       -     ,         - ,      :Smilie:   .
, - ,   100%      ,       -1    "    - ".
     ,       "  ",   157,     , "  ". 
 ,        -,    -          -1.

----------


## olanta18

> -       -     ,         - ,


           ?



> ,        -,    -         -1.


    ))

 ,  ,     ,   ,    :Smilie: 
, , :   ,

----------


## topalov

> , , :   ,


 __  :Smilie:

----------


## olanta18

.

----------


## olanta18

> 


  ,  ))

----------

?

----------


## topalov

? :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## asusenna

, !      ,     :
4.106.21.310 4.401.10.180 -   
4.401.10.180 4.104.24.410 -    
4.101.24.310 4.106.21.310 -     
   210.06?

----------


## Prompt#

> , !      ,     :
> 4.106.21.310 4.401.10.180 -   
> 4.401.10.180 4.104.24.410 -    
> 4.101.24.310 4.106.21.310 -     
>    210.06?



4.401.20.272 4.104.24.410 -

----------

,        ?

----------


## asusenna

> 4.401.20.272 4.104.24.410 -


-   4.401.10

----------


## Promt#

> -   4.401.10


-

----------


## margo46

> -   4.401.10


   .         ( ),         .
 40110180  10400.  106   , ..    .

----------


## asusenna

> .         ( ),         .
>  40110180  10400.  106   , ..    .


     101, , !      210.06?

----------


## Metalika

!     ,            (  ).

----------


## topalov

162, .23
      (, ,  , ,   ..),        ,  ,         ,     010534340 "    -    ", 010536340 "     -    "    040110180 " ".
  , .
  ,     -  .

----------


## topalov

> 


     ,      ..

----------


## Metalika

,   ,    -    ,

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,   ,    -    ,


]
    ...       -  ...?

----------


## Metalika

,   ,

----------

.

----------

> ,    ,  ,           ?!


 ,      .    ,                .

----------


## Re-Nata

! ,   109     .        3000   .     3000   ? 401  109?

----------

109     3000? ?    -  3000    1.401.20 271 - 1.101,    21

----------


## Rat 1972

> 109     3000? ?    -  3000    1.401.20 271 - 1.101,    21


  ? 
 .28   (. 1   162) ,  401,   109.61, 109.81.

----------

, 162.   (109 )        ?

----------


## Re-Nata

> 109     3000? ?    -  3000    1.401.20 271 - 1.101,    21


         .... 109.61  ,         -,   109.81 -,   .  ,   ))  ,   - 109.81,        -  109.61. ,    ,   ,     .   -,      -    :Frown:

----------

,    -          109 .        ,    ...        ?     , ,    .     -?  162, 174  183?

----------


## Re-Nata

> ,    -          109 .        ,    ...        ?     , ,    .     -?  162, 174  183?



 183,     ...

----------


## Natusya83

!         .    - ,      ?

----------


## Metalika



----------


## Rat 1972

> , 162.   (109 )        ?


         -       ...?

----------


## alrika

!     :Smilie: .  :      ,     .             ( ).  :
1)    000-21.34 (         ?)
2)    106.31.310-401.10.180 ?     106    101?
101.34.310-106.31.310 ( -1 +           )
401.20.271-104.34.410     (      )  401.10.180-104.34.410 ..          ?
    ?     ?

----------


## Aleksandra89

! , ,   .        ,   50000,   ,    10631 310  30404 310   10134 310  10631 310,      ,  4000,   40120 271  10434 410.        ,      , , . :Frown:

----------

,  ,   106.31     .   - ?

----------


## Aleksandra89

:Smilie:          ,    .   .

----------


## olanta18

-   :Blush: 
   ,         100% .
 "  " ,         ?      :   ,       .

----------

2013,      2013 ,     ,  1   ???          ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 2013


 !
  -    
   ,        
    -      

  -  .            

-

----------

> !
>   -    
>    ,        
>     -      
> 
>   -  .            
> 
> -


           .(   1 , ),            .  ,  2    ,.     ,       ,     ,     ??

----------


## Arhimed0

> .(   1 , ),            .  ,  2    ,.     ,       ,     ,     ??


 
    :      ?   . ,       ,   ?

    -  .      ?

        ?       ......? 
  ? -  -  ?
   =   -  =,

----------

,      ,    .  ,   ,     ,      ,      ?      )

----------

*Arhimed0*,    ,  ) :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,      ,      ?



 ,      ?     ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?     ?


 
   .....
      ,        ,

----------


## Arhimed0

*Sand Rostov*,      ?

----------

> ,      ?     ?


      ,     31   ,          )

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .....
>       ,       ,


    .   -  (    94- -    ).    .   /      -       .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> Sand Rostov,      ?


 .... 
  -  . 

,   , : 



> ,     31   ,          )


   . 

    -   (  ).     31 ,   ?

----------


## ArCherDO

!  :  ,       3000 ,   226 , ..     1   .      ?      ?    ?

----------


## topalov

> 3000 ,   226


   ?  .      .,     . (106),      .
 , ,     ?    .

----------


## ArCherDO

> ?  .      .,     . (106),      .
>  , ,     ?    .


  ,    ,   ,       226 .    , ,     .       ,     .   , .    ,    ,   . , ,     .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,     .   , .    ,    ,   .


       340 (310 ?)         .  -       .

  ,   *topalov*.
       -  "    "  " " (   ). 





> ?  .


    .  :Smilie:  
        171,        310  340.

----------


## Alexey_tob

.       .   10     3 .
  (   ):
106.21401.10
101.26106.21
401.20104.26

 :
106.31401.10
101.36106.31
401.20101.36
21

----------

,   3   1 ...       ?  ,  ,     = 0,   3  401.10
  ,    106 .  -         ?
     106.

----------


## Alexey_tob

.    ,           
  101-  106-?

----------


## Metalika

!
 ,       .    ,         .  !

----------


## 777

,  .   ,           ,   .     ,        -  .   ,        ?        ?

----------


## topalov

*777*,       .  (   )?

----------


## 777

,  ,   .
9.       2   :
      ; 
   ,    ; 
  ,      ,   ,    ,         , , ;
       , , ;
      , ,            ;  
     ,       ;
       ,   .      ;
    ;
     ,        ;
    -      , ,            ; 
   ;
        ;
  - ,      ;
    ,   ,             ;
     ,   ;

----------


## Murka_

! , ,    -  ,   310 .

----------

,    6   1300 .     ?   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

1   106 1 310   208(302) 31 560(730)
2     101  310  106 1 310
3     401 20 271  101  410
4        - 21

----------

> 1   106 1 310   208(302) 31 560(730)
> 2     101  310  106 1 310
> 3     401 20 271  101  410
> 4        - 21

----------


## Alexey_tob

> 3     401 20 271  101  410
> 4        - 21


..,      3000,        101    ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ..,      3000,        101    ?


     3,000     ,        101 

      -   -  .
   .      
   3,000 -      ,      
 3,001  40,000 -     .     100%
 40,001 - ""         . :Smilie: 

  ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Murka_

> ! , ,    -  ,   310 .


    ?  :Frown:

----------


## Tu4ka

44409 ,     .  .      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arhimed0

*Tu4ka*,     ?

----------


## Tu4ka

,  40 .    ?  174 ?

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,  40 .    ?  174 ?


       ,      26  2010 . N 538.          .

----------

!     ( +),  .   . ,          ,   ?  !

----------

